# Steroids for next FET



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hi, 
Just had a follow up consultation with my Dr after our second IVF cycle. We did a freeze all good embryos as I was at risk of ohss again. So deciding to wait until April or May for a transfer. Anyways, he said we could try other meds this time to see if it'll help. He is prescribing steroids and blood thinning injections.(which he said I'd need to take for 7 weeks or so..which I'm really worried about). Would the steroids be injections too?
I bruised badly with blood thinning injections after egg collection and that was only 10 days worth..7 weeks has got me scared. Should I just try steroids in its own this time, as he's leaving it up to us to decide what we want to take. So now I'm questioning should I take the injections for so long when I may not really need those?
I need some guidance, any stories about steroids in fet, successes, side effects?
Thank you


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Cakebaby, it's worth a shot. I'd try anything they suggest if it meant at the end of it you might be closer to achieving your goal. I took & tried everything possible & i'm now 32.5 wks pregnant with my 2nd ivf miracle.
To try avoid bruising with the blood thinners pinch the the tummy & hold the pinch while injecting & do not rub the area after. Also the steriods may give you moonface & an increase in appetite but just keep your eye on the prize


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

If you also inject the clexane at a 45 deg angle I think it is, that’s meant to help with the bruising. The steroid isn’t an injection, I’d say you’ll be on prednislone which is a little tablet. Make sure you take it in the morning asnit can cause insomnia.


----------



## HopefulKayte (Jun 16, 2017)

Prednisone (pills) and clexane injections are fairly common/proactive additions to protocols... after 5 years of cycles and adding both in, I believe they've contributed to my current pregnancy. 

The bruising unfortunately is a side effect of various injections... it does suck to collect the spots in various places, but I do think the pain is worth the gain. As Stacey said finding the right angle helps (also with pain) and I've also had luck icing the injection spot helps.


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

I’m in the same situation as you. I’ve had three failed transfer now and I have three embryos in the freezer. We can’t afford anymore fresh cycles so we need to throw everything at these last embryos.
Our consultant has suggested I take steroids as I have never had a positive test so this could suggest I have HK cells. Basically my body may see the embryos as foreign and reject it. I’ve just been trying to do my research. I’m willing to try whatever I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Mrsbluesky:
You might need neupogen. Ask your consultant about it. Read about embryo rejection from dr. Jeffrey Braverman website. He is the reproductive immunologist.


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

I have used steroids for both my successful transfers - I had also tried them previously but to no avail. I think the difference was using a clinic that understood the need to look at each case individually and prescribe accordingly. For example, with my daughter I used Humira and 25mg steroids but with my current pregnancy I only used 10mg steroids because I took Neupogen and Hydroxychloroquine. In my opinion, for what it’s worth, prescribing steroids empirically is usually at such a low rate, it often doesn’t work - prescribed properly, I think they are a game changer.
Good luck.
BQ. xx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Baking queen:
You are very much right. The timing is crucial. My dr.prescribed the steroids to me before the transfer and afterwards. This is, along the neupogen, what made my pregnancy successful, i believe.


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hello cakebaby,

Our situations sound similar and I’ve been suggested to try Clexane and steroids. I’ve done baby aspirin this time and last time (to increase blood flow and reduce inflammation) and I think that’s what led to the embryo trying to implant last cycle. I’m holding out without Clexane this cycle for many of the same reasons as you but may change my mind another time. They’ve always said I have good blood flow but maybe there’s a limit to what they can see via ultrasound. The other thing to look at with Clexane is cost: I think it’s quite pricey, though I know I need to discuss it again as something was confusing me. The steroid I’ve been prescribed is Prednisolone and the plan is to take 10mg twice a day with food from 5 days before transfer, drop to 5mg twice a day from the day before transfer and stop on test day - but I know different clinics do quite different protocols, often including steroids for several weeks if you have a positive test.

I hope you have a good chanc to discuss your worries and decide. Does your clinic have a nurse you could talk through the taking meds with?


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

cosmopolitan4112008 said:


> Mrsbluesky:
> You might need neupogen. Ask your consultant about it. Read about embryo rejection from dr. Jeffrey Braverman website. He is the reproductive immunologist.


Thanks for this. I'm having my nurse consultation next week to find out what they are putting me on. All the consultant said is I think we should try steroids. He said they are inexpensive  I don't know what he means by this. His inexpensive might be different to my inexpensive lol we can't afford to spend thousands but could possibly find a couple of hundred somewhere without selling an organ lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

MrsBlueSky - my steroids were £10 for 56 tablets at 5mg each which I think is enough for 3 cycles if I’ve done my maths correctly. Hope that helps...


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

bobo66 said:


> MrsBlueSky - my steroids were £10 for 56 tablets at 5mg each which I think is enough for 3 cycles if I've done my maths correctly. Hope that helps...


Thanks bobo66 that's reassuring I'm not going to have to sell a kidney lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Ah... it’s closer to 2 cycles than 3 but either way not much more than an NHS prescription.


----------



## Leona81 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi Girls sorry to butt in but do ye mind me asking how much prednisone ye were perscribed? My Dr said 5mg a day up to transfer and 25 mg after. I'm wondering should it be highed on the lead up?


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

I started mine yesterday and I’m on 20mg so 4 tabs a day. I have my transfer on Tuesday. I will stay on same dose until test day as far as I know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all
Just heading this thread as Ive had both these drugs on a successful cycle. A tip is to ask for the generic drug on your prescription, instead of Clexane (which is a brand) and then you can save quite a bit of cash! 

Good luck!


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi Leona - I was on 20mg for four days from day 0 (progesterone start day), switched to 10mg on the day before transfer and stopped after the first dose on the morning of day 9 past 5 day transfer.


----------

